# Edwin Gray electromagnetic motor 1974



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

From the looks of it the gray motor isn't widely used or ever was.
The websites all show someone "close" to succeeding.

The sale of DVDs seems to be the main reason for the rants.....

Having experimenting with magnetic motors for over 20 years with a friend, I still see no proof that they can work, 

But that is just my uninformed opine.....


----------



## neogeogray (Jan 5, 2008)

One other thing I forgot to mention as it has been months since I watched the dvd I have on the Gray motor-and that is-either one or both of these motors had worn parts indicating that they had run for hundreds-or even thousands of hours powering either a car or a generator power planet supplying electricty for many years. Gray advertised them as being able to run 5 years without any servicing. So if they were fake -how could they have hundreds of hours running time on them? Its Like I said -if you watch this dvd, by the time its over you will know this is the real thing. The problem is getting people to watch it.
Neogeogray


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Hand them out for free and you will have people watching them.....

But they won't have anymore value after beng watched.....

A true magnetic motor doesn't NEED a small voltage boost to run. That is the quackery part, of most magnetic motors, that is touted to be "so simple that a child can build one".

Anyone can build a small sample motor to prove to themselves that the secret is not found yet that will make them run.

I use old disk drives that have a very easy moving bearing in them on the flywheel.

Epoxy a magnet onto the flywheel with the N pole facing out.

Now mount another magnet with the N pole facing the flywheel, with a very small clearance between the two as the one rotates past the fixed one.

Turn the rotating magnet until it "sees" the repelling field from the other magnet.

Notice how it stops before it will pass the other magnet.

This my friends is the reason a magnetic motor will not run. You must incorporate a way, to shield the oncoming magnet from the repelling forces until it is just past center of the staionary magnet

Once you push it just past the center point of the stationary magnet it will of course move away. This is the propulsion point of a magnet motor.

It seems that this should be able to be harnessed, as inventors have tried for hundreds of years of experiments.

The only problem is, that no matter how many magnets you mount on the wheel or the stationary side, or the direction you point them, or how strong they are, the wheel won't turn by itself.

You can spin it and it will seem to be keeping itself going, but it won't. it will soon slow to a stop, as the fields balance out against each other.

A true magnet motor should turn all by itself and never quit (as long as the magnets and the bearings don't fail). It wouldn't need even to be hand spun to start it.

If a shield or barrier could be found that could block the repelling forces then they all would work. BUT and this is a big BUT, nobody has.

Try it for yourself. We did for over 20 years.

Now back to EV topics and enough of this perpetual motion crap.......


----------



## neogeogray (Jan 5, 2008)

Coley, I'm glad to see that you finally at least took the time to think about it as well as explain why you were not able to get a magnet motor to work. I on the other hand have gotten several designs to work. You started out right-but you didn't do the research to find out what designs WILL allow the magnets to keep spinning and not do the pull-back thing as you mentioned. I have approx 6-7 different designs that I bought the dvds from as well as 2 of my own designs. 3 of the 6 I bought work. and both of my designs work. The fellow on Johnny Carson in 1986 used the tapered magnet layout design thats on U-tube. It works but its very inefficient. I even have Johnsons patant and complete article from Popular Science 1970's. His motors all worked and the writer not only states this but shows pics of them running. I use the design on Googles first page second from the top--type in magnet motor then look at the second from top motor--its the one that has magnets placed on angles in white-plastic 1 inch thick countertop poly. and the outside plastic is cut in half and put on a hinge--then when they move the two halfs together the center rotor starts moving. Using 2 or 3 20 inch poly wheels on 3/4 dia shaft with pillow blocks and a drive on the end for the alternator. When you use 2 or 3 20 inch dia wheels with 60 N-58 neos you get well over 5 HP. and more then enough rpm to run a car alternator. 
However if you are unable to accept that these work-even though there are patants, magazine articles and pics of them running and others such as myself telling you we have seen them work and built them--then why don't you consider the pulsed neo motors? They also work. I just got my black magnatite sand and my copper wire for the coil windings in the mail a few days ago. I almost have everything I need to start construction on my pulse motor. I will be ordering the electronic parts for the pulse-coil circuit from Mouser Electronics this payday. Concerning getting back to EVs -these can re-charge your EVs for free! thats why I'm building them. But rather then taking offence-and since you do not wish to take the kind help and info I offer to all-why don't you simply stop with the false comments and swear words and watch me build mine and when its finished I will take a VHS recording of it running so you can see it. You are also welcome to drive here this summer and see it in person ---as well as my neo magnet motor? One thing I do not understand-if they do or don't work--either way-why all the anger and swear words to stop the posts then? wheres the big threat? You see thats what everyone sees through. Cause there is no threat-and yet theres always somebody that still gets upset when you mention either free energy or better energy systems. It wouldn't have mattered if I had mentioned magnet motors or a new type of fuel-you would still be there to make jokes and swear at it. Sometimes theres a good reason like you own shares in the power or oil companies then again sometimes its simply because you hate seeing someone else succeed where you failed. For some its even simpler then that-they just don't like anyone who has the drive and freewill to try new things out of the norm. 
Neogeogray


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope the best to you and your success with the new motor dedsign.

When it becomes available in Walmart as a home backup system, I will take a look at it.


----------

